# Final weekend.........



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Final weekend for deer.how many's going out?I am.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One more tag to fill.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Me too.Suppose to snow sat , that would be a great last day!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

im gonna try


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm booked solid through Sunday after church. MIGHT try to get out then, unless the wife nails my feet to the floor.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

getting out tonight. Been seeing them HEAVY in my back yard. Only South facing hill with the crap melted off. Seen about 30 last night scattered across my hill


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I will be leaving my house at 5:30 so i can be in my stand by 6:45 Sat morning.


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I am going to try tomorrow afternoon. Have had a run of bad luck this year and no deer. Last week I was able to get out. Had 8 does come in. Drew back the bow set my kisser button in the corner of my mouth. Pull my release only to have my string hit the draw string on my winter facemask pulling my head and thus the rest of my body enough to move my shot. Stupid deer.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish R Man
Ummmm, how did that story translate to the deer's intelligence?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Fish R Man
> Ummmm, how did that story translate to the deer's intelligence?


hahahahaa..

good luck, im done, had enough, gonna have tag soup monday evening.


----------

